# How is life after TT or RAI ??



## dvjorge (Feb 12, 2010)

Guys,
I am sorry, I forgot to ask you the most importan question in my whole life. If I have to decide going for TT or RAI, how is life after that ?? I mean can we live a normal life taking syntetic hormones for life. I am young I am concerned about my sex drive, energy to work, etc. Is there too much difference ??? My second question is..Is there any test to confirm Graves??? I haven't been tested for that and I don't know if all hyper cases are Graves or another issue. Should I be tested to confirm Graves if there is a test??
Thanks, God bless you,
Jorge


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Life is beautiful and it gets better and better and better!

Meds. have not changed my life. I am old and I windsurf, kayak, water ski, stack my own fire wood. Sex? well I am hyperthyroid and you can guess the rest.

Your TSH and both FTs can relate to Graves'. Not all hyperthyroids are Graves', but, all Graves' are hyperthyroid.

Don't worry so much. Relax, take your time on your treatment options. Once decided you will sail right through. Be positive, the mind is a powerful instrument.

Good luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dvjorge said:


> Guys,
> I am sorry, I forgot to ask you the most importan question in my whole life. If I have to decide going for TT or RAI, how is life after that ?? I mean can we live a normal life taking syntetic hormones for life. I am young I am concerned about my sex drive, energy to work, etc. Is there too much difference ??? My second question is..Is there any test to confirm Graves??? I haven't been tested for that and I don't know if all hyper cases are Graves or another issue. Should I be tested to confirm Graves if there is a test??
> Thanks, God bless you,
> Jorge


TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin).confirms hyperthyroid. You should not have any TSI, period.

Clinical observation confirms Graves'. The patient should exhibit the following...

Exophthalmos, goiter, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis. Graves' was named after Dr. Robert Graves.

Please read this..

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter10/10-frame.htm


----------



## dvjorge (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for both answers. I assume the first person still take medications to control the hyper situation. I still would like to get opinion about how is life taking syntetic hormones for life in case I have to go for TT or RAI.

Thanks,
Jorge


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

dvjorge said:


> Thanks for both answers. I assume the first person still take medications to control the hyper situation. I still would like to get opinion about how is life taking syntetic hormones for life in case I have to go for TT or RAI.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jorge


Jorge,

Life after a TT for me is fantastic -

I much prefer my life post TT than I did while on anti thyroid meds.

If you are properly medicated they will be no "sex life" issues.

lovlkn


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dvjorge said:


> Thanks for both answers. I assume the first person still take medications to control the hyper situation. I still would like to get opinion about how is life taking syntetic hormones for life in case I have to go for TT or RAI.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jorge


I am doing wonderfully. There is not much if anything that stops me. I am very very active. Lift weights, fast-walk 4 to 6 miles every day. Do heavy duty gardening. My weight is where it should be, I am cognizant and much more. I am 68.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

dvjorge,



> I am sorry, I forgot to ask you the most important question in my whole life.


I just "caught" this - ROFLMAO you are funny - it's really "the most important question"?

I thought my first sex post op was seriously a life changing event - like no other!

Another moderator may edit this post but it's the truth.

My girlfriend told me about it but I didn't believe her - she had her surgery 7 months prior to mine.


----------



## dvjorge (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks a lot. You guys are a gem. I won't look for a second opinion. Nobody can say better how is life after RAI or TT than a sufferer even more with the experience you have moderating this forum.
Good Bless you,
Jorge.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

dvjorge said:


> Thanks for both answers. I assume the first person still take medications to control the hyper situation. I still would like to get opinion about how is life taking syntetic hormones for life in case I have to go for TT or RAI.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jorge


If you are referring to me as "the first person" In my first post I referred to meds - thyroid medication. And if you read by signature closure you will see I that I had RAI. And life is still beautiful!


----------

